# Screamo Fans....?



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Recommend me some good bands please...:thumb:

I fell in love with Alexisonfire when it was recommended to me here a couple of years back, and i love the quiet/loud fluctuations (kind of like listening to 2112 by Rush :lol.

I really like Thursday, although they are a bit more tame.

The sort of strange thing i have gotten into is like this -






Can anyone recommend some similar type bands for me to try? I have City of Caterpillar to listen to but haven't found time to sit down and listen properly yet.

Discovr app has brought up Pg.99, Circle Takes the Square, Orchid, Indian Summer, Raein and few others, but i'd rather hear opinions and recommendations of people into this genre.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

have a listen to finch but only the album what it is to burn the next album i thought was crap , 36 crazy fists , deftones , afi , yesterdays rising . give them a bash let me know what you think check out rise against to


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Used, Poison the Well and Funeral for a friend are all worth checking out if you don't have already.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

there ya go have a listen to that lot


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Killswitch engage!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh My God, I've been waiting for a thread like this! I'm a massive screamo fan!
Depending on how hardcore you want to go there is stuff like Of Mice and Men - O.K. Loko Or The Crimson armada Conviction or is a bit lighter than that?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

edthedrummer said:


> killswitch engage!


yes!!


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Deaf Havana


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Step aside people.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

We Came As Romans are the one! To plant a seed is a front to back album


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Excellent, i'm glad this thread has been revived.

Thanks for all the suggestions so far, but....

I have stuff already by the Deftones, 36 Crazy Fists, Killswitch Engage etc. This to me falls more in the genre of american punk/metal, along with bands like Pennywise, Bad Religion etc. epitomised by the brilliant "Amen". If you like this kind of stuff and haven't heard "Amen" then you are missing out bigtime! I also love stuff like Propaghandi, NOFX, Smoke or Fire etc.. it's a big list!

I am ever so sorry, but most of those videos posted seem a bit mainstream to me, almost like pop songs, kind of like Simple Plan, Good Charlotte and MCR are to the punk metal scene. By that i mean i like them, but they don't make the hairs on the back of my next stand up.

We came as Romans sound good, but very much like Trivium, which again is a different genre to what i'm looking for.

I not necessarily seeking something noisier or harder, I think the work i'm looking for is "darker". Not the kind of music a teenager would play to annoy his parents, but the kind of music that would disturb or distress his parents! Mind you saying that, i'm currently the source of music recommendations for my teenage lad and his mates in his little band :lol:

I am looking for stuff like Alexisonfire, or even harder. To give you a good idea, since i made this post a month ago, i am really liking some stuff i have found.

I am really loving "Indian Summer", shame they only did a few songs before disbanding. I really like the crescendo build ups and the repetitive patterns remind of Sonic Youth to a certain degree -











CTTS are superb too.











City of Caterpillar






Raein






Pageninetynine seemed to be highly acclaimed, but i'm struggling a bit to get on with them.

I hope that helps explain the sort of thing i am looking for. :thumb:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry Gagreen, not hitting the right buttons unfortunately, it's all a bit Limp Bizkit to me.

It needs have punk undertones, not metal, I've found another tonight, Saetia


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not even Protest the Hero ? 

Im out of ideas sorry dude. threw some of my fav bands at you but to no avail.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry mate. I really appreciate you throwing in the ideas, I've discovered some of my favourite bands this way in the past, Alexisonfire being one of them. 

Don't get me wrong, I like what you have posted, but it just isn't really the genre I'm looking for. :thumb:


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

Scremo has been my thing since about 2002

Here are my favs

AFI
American Hi-Fi
atreyu
Avenged Sevenfold
The Bleeding Alarm (absolutely fantastic find only one album though)
Brand New
Enter Shikari (self titled album)
Fair to Midland
Finch
Funeral for a friend ( the older years)
Hawthorne heights
Killswitch
Saosin
Silverstein ( my most treasured find)
To Catch a thief ( brilliant band from Edinburgh)


Fantastic thread


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just had a big youtube session and i'm sorry, but not really feeling those either  

I really like Killswich Engage and Enter Shikari, but got most their stuff already. I am a massive Thursday fan too but again these bands aren't really Screamo as I understand it. Sum41 (brilliant band) would sit happy in most of the above lists, don't really know what I'd call them, maybe punk/metal/melodic hardcore?

Keep em coming though!


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Bring me the horizon 

Ghost of a thousand

From first to last


----------



## Jon71 (Oct 18, 2012)

How about underoath or devil sold his soul?


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Also scary kids scaring kids


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Godderz23 said:


> Also scary kids scaring kids


Great band, snake devil and the only medicine are great songs.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------

